# Hymer wiper blades



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi, do's anybody know where i can get wiperblades that will fit my wiper arms on a 2001 fiat hymer b544.the wiper arms are stamped with volvo on them and have the. washer jets built into them.
the original plastic parts that held the wipes to the arms broke on removal and the new universal fitting kit that came with the new wipers do not lock on to the original arms.
anybody else had this problem.

colin


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi colin,
you shouldn't have a problem with the wipers, the arms are standard to all hymers and personally i have bought wipers from different places and they have all fitted. the last lot of wipers were from lidl and no problems. if there is only one type of fixing i would take them back and get a set which has different fittings supplied.
i could probaly dig out three fittings from wipers around the garage if you are stuck.

cheers
simon


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ditto Simon. You can buy wiper blades to fit at any motor accessories shop. They aren't a special.

Johnny F


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Colin I replaced mine last year on a 544 2005 and if I remember rightly one is bigger than the other two as there is three wipers on mine I just called at an auto factors.Jim


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi,simon and johnney thanks for your reply's ,iv'e bought a total of 4 wiper blades and they come with 3 fittings in each but none fit and secure to the wiper arm correctly,ie they slide into the hook of the arm but do not lock.
perhaps i will drive to halfords and get them to fit some of there exspensive stock.

thanks colin


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi colin,

would it be worth nipping the bent part of the arm closer together to see wether that would make it lock on. btw i find 20" or was it 21" :roll: blades don't overlap each other but still wipe the full area
cheers
simon


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

One of the fitting kit should work. Just give it a good tug :wink: :wink: 

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the same (maybe )arms labled volvo
None of the halfords fixits for the blades lock correctly.
I have had two instances of blades moving as the little clips locking pip doesnt locate in the volvo arm.
If someone can suggest a know good blade i would be happy as the last three went back to halfords for money back. They were unable to find any that fitted.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Wiper Blades*

Hi,
On our 2005 B614G the arms were from Volvo - but the blades were made by SWF.
I had the same problems - 20" blades of many brands are easy to get but the fittings do not locate properly.
I managed in the end to establish that the blades are not stocked in the Uk but they could have been ordered.
SWF are part of the Valeo group - so a trip to a good motor factor that deals with their products might work.

One other idea would be to find a Volvo delaer with a bit of patience who is willing to compare your blade with those from the XC range of cars - some of them apparently use the same SWF blade - sorry not sure which year though.
Hope this helps

Happy Travels


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

unfortunatly i dont have the original blades to compare


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We did have problems with our 640.... like you we had Volvo written on them

I ended up buying them in a Hymer dwaler in Germany at about 1/2 the price of u-know-who

Halford's did tey and fitted one temporarily but they couldn't find an exact replica.

Carol


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Hymer wipers*

When I went for my replacement blades I went to a van and wagon factors they fitted no problems, sorry I do not have the packaging to refer to. jim.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

A bit late replying, but in case you haven't sorted it, I had a problem replacing a vandalised wiper arm. Volvo car dealer couldn't help but referred me to local Volvo truck service agents - success! They ordered and supplied next day.

Terry


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just to refresh this theme, good old Lidls are doing a pair of wipers (one with spoiler) for £3.99 the set. I have had to replace mine on a B534 and the 500mm fit a treat. So impressed that I have just bought a spare set ! If you need some, best hurry as they have started shuffling around that centre aisle heading for display removal.

Mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I thought that I would struggle to get three new blades, however, whilst having minor warranty faults rectified on the MH today, I called into a motor factor with one of the 19" blades, and came out with three new ones.

They were a straight swap, and fitted within minutes. Definitely not Lidl's, and certainly not as cheap at £10.40, but they are quality blades. Similar price to the ones available in any TESCO 24

Jock.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

try

www.gsfcarparts.com

loads of stuff in there.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bandaid said:


> try
> www.gsfcarparts.com
> loads of stuff in there.


Funnily Enough Bandaid, that's exactly where I got them from, but obviously not online.

They have only been in Peterborough since August 2007.

Jock.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've run french cars ever since I cna remember, ( apart from the poxy mitsubishi) and GSF are the cheapest I can find, altho'

www.eurocarparts.com ( I think) are better on some, not on others, in the end I gave up comparing, and just use GSF.


----------

